# My project



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi all:

As said in another topic, I'm a newcomer. After years of building RC ships, tanks and vehicles, I decided to enter this fascinating world , a world that I wrongly considered boring, a world in which I'm havng fun now.

So far, I own a small HO set and an oval layout that helped me understand the basics and develop the control system (I'll detail it later).

So I'm relocating furniture and things in my workshop for a 5 x 2.5 meter "L" shape layout (that is the size of my workshop).

As soon as I am at the stage of installing the tracks, I will ask you for advice and tips. So be ready!

Regards,
Robert


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Before you start laying track, there are two other things that I recommend that you do first -- in order to avoid having to start over later.

(1) Decide how you want to operate your model train layout. (a) Do you want to run trains continuously? Some people like this; others find it boring. (b) Do you want to run switching operations in a yard -- moving cars around to build trains and send them to their destinations. This is a kind of a mental puzzle that some find challenging. (c) Do you want to run a point to point layout such as logs being moved from a logging operation to a mill, then lumber moved from the mill to a lumber yard. (There are lots of other similar operations that you can model).

(2) Look at other layouts for ideas. These three topics contain lots of layouts:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=66578

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=66818

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5567

You can also look through the section titled "My Layout", where members post their progress as they construct their layouts.

(3) Make a drawing of your idea for a track plan (or use a computer program to help you), post it on this forum, and ask for comments. There are members here who are good at layout design (I'm not one of them.) They can give you some advice based on your answer to question (1).


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks for your advice, I'll visit the links later, time permiting.

I can say that I have an "L" shaped layout in mind, with one train running in a loop (the returns are at both ends) and a station in between. So far, I have written a code for an Arduino microcontroller that controls the train speed, acceleracion, deceleration and stop times, everything can be set by potentiometers. Plus it detects the arrival at the station via IR sensors for decelerating to a stop. A set of the sensors is disguised inside a signals gantry, the other set will be hidden in a pedestrian bridge (the bridge is built, sensors ad paiting are pending). All of this is working ok.

Here you can see I'm testing the sensors mounted in toy blocks (as soon as the IR sensor sees the train, its speed is gradually decreased until stop. After a given delay, it accelerates again):






Here, one of the sensors already mounted in a gantry (paiting pending):






And of course I can control it in Manual mode. That small oval let me do my first steps.

Maybe there will be a tunnel under a mountain at one end.

Just that for now. There will be enough room in one of the legs for future switching.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very interesting. There is a thread here on the Forum
dealing in Ardurino programming.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=64433

Are you using DC or DCC on your layout?

Don


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Well I'm not sure about what you mean by DCC, but oh yes, Google has the answer...Digital Control Command. No sir, I built my own control system that sends PWM (Pulse Width Modulation) to the tracks.

Here you can see my control box and the step-by-step of the gantry that hids the IR sensors (the pedestrian bridge had not been completed yet when I uploaded this album):

https://picasaweb.google.com/105403795492677221295/6251731456643778433

Regards,
Robert


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As you surely read, DCC is rhw latest major development
for model trains and powers perhaps the majority of
model layouts now. 

The system has a master digital controller. Each loco has
a decoder. The track is always powered by around
14 volts modified AC. Each decoder has an
address so that the controller can individually
control several locos running on the same track.

You can buy locos with DCC installed, or buy decoders
and install in older DC locos. There is also DCC
Sound on board decoders. You can hear diesels start up,
the big engines roar as speed increases, there are also
bells and whistles controlled by the operator.

Does your system permit individual control several
locos running at the same time?

Don


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

I fully understand what DCC is capable of.

No, my system is not capable of controlling more than one loco if the layout is not divided in modules, but as a first project (and having available room for another one) I will have only one train running.

Regards,
Robert


----------



## TrainSupport (Apr 5, 2016)

Here is example of L shape layout with HO scale for one train.






There are other ideas about L shaped layout.

You can redesign your own layout based on area of your room and your wish.


----------

